# Hello



## rivrat (Oct 11, 2006)

Hello everyone,
I'm new to the home haunt but I have been readind and browsing differnt forums and sites for about 1.5 years now. I did do a little last year but it was only my garage. I made it into one big cemetery.
This year I'm making 3 rooms in the garage all 6' x 10'. If all goes well I will be planning to use the whole garage and part of the driveway next year.(Big Hopes in plan).
I'm looking forward to making some new friends and learning all I can about home haunting.

Thanks,
rivrat


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome rivrat.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Rivrat, sounds like you're hooked. Glad you found us, join right in.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Dive right in and have some fun. Welcome to the madness. :voorhees:


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Hiya rivrat. welcome!!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome, rivrat!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Greetings from one newbie to another!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, rivrat. There is a ton of talent on this site. You will have a great time here.


----------



## rivrat (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the welcome. I'm not finished decorating for this year and already I'm planning for next.

rivrat


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Hello and welcome rivrat!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to our humble forum rivrat!!!!! When you get a chance please post some pics of your haunt.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

yes indeed, welcome!!


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome Rivrat, sounds like you have some great ambition there! Look forward to your posts.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

there's a ton of talent on this site, and i'm also here. welcome :devil:


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o and welcome i new 2 there is alot of great stuff and people on this site --enjoy


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome. If you are already starting plans for next years haunt, you've definitely been bitten.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and welcome to the forum


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

HAH! (Hola! Aloha! Hello!)


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome Rivrat, I am sure you will find yourself right at home here. :devil:


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hello rivrat and welcome to HauntForum!! I am looking forward to meeting you in chat.*  :jol:


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome........


----------

